# Bank Fishing - Brazos River



## imacintyre

Anyone know of a good spot on the Brazos River in Fort Bend County for bank fishing? Would stop at the Gander Mountain to grab some bait on the way out there. 

From looking at aerial maps, it looks like there might be a couple of spots out in Richmond, but the steepness of the bank is difficult to determine. Thanks!


----------



## Dead Wait

I've seen a few guy's down on the sand bars fishing off of 59 where the old turn around used to be. I've been wanting to go check it out myself to see if I can get a boat down to the water so that I can put out some lines. They are still doing construction so, i'm not sure if the Sugarland police will run you off or not. The river is looking real good though. Now, down on University Blvd, the City put in a park with plenty of parking and a so called boat ramp. But, it's a helluva drop to the river. You can get a boat down it but, you'd rather leave it by the time you get it back up the bank. As far as going to Richmond off of 90, forget it. There's no place to park and, if you found a place, it probably would'nt be there by the time you got back. Hope this helps.


----------



## imacintyre

Thank you for the info; went to Jones Park instead on Sunday. Saved me the frustration of searching around the Brazos.

Caught a small bass and a catfish up in Spring Creek, but the best thing was the gorgeous day!


----------



## fishingcacher

imacintyre said:


> Thank you for the info; went to Jones Park instead on Sunday. Saved me the frustration of searching around the Brazos.
> 
> Caught a small bass and a catfish up in Spring Creek, but the best thing was the gorgeous day!


It is funny you should have mentioned that as I was geocaching around a spot that took me to the Brazos. I was there in the morning and I could see fish jumping in the water. I found several old trails so I assuming someone must be fishing around there. It is pretty steep but there was a beach to fish off of since the water is so low.


----------



## Dead Wait

Yeah, I checked out the turn around yesterday. I think we will be trying it out next week. Looks fairly easy to get the boat into the water from there. You local Sugarland guy's, we need to hook up and do some paddlin. I'm always looking for new spots. Heck, I might even no of a few that you guy's don't.


----------



## WesG

Dead Wait said:


> Now, down on University Blvd, the City put in a park with plenty of parking and a so called boat ramp.


How is that park? I've been wanting to drop by and see it.


----------



## fishingcacher

WesG said:


> How is that park? I've been wanting to drop by and see it.


I think the park they are refrring to is called Memorial Park. From Houston head south on US 59 to University Blvd. May a left under the freeway and you will pass a college campus on the right and keep on going aboiut a coule of miles and the park is on the right. You will come to a stop sign where you need to turn right. I am not sure if there is a boat ramp.


----------



## Dead Wait

Yep, that's the park I was refering to. No, there's no boat ramp. The City attempted to put one in but, quickly found out it wasn't going to last. I have not tried to get into the river from there simply because it's to far of a drop to the river. Either that or i'm just lazy. Probably the latter of the two. I hear they are catching some big cats on the Colorado river right now. Anybody fish it any? I've always wanted to but, have never been.


----------



## imacintyre

Had a few minutes to kill after work, so I stopped by there on the way home. Just wandered around the park (found that geocache box!) to see what it was like. Looks like that little spot might be alright for fish; they might be trying to get some little minnows holding up in that drainage ditch at the end of the trail. Gonna throw out some crawfish, worms, or spinner and see what is there later in the week.

Could hop in a yak and set up camp across the river on the sand bank....


----------



## outdooraggie2011

dead wait- where on the Colorado?


----------

